# Graphite Plays



## burglar (18 June 2012)

I came across this post by kamekaz
and realised that you wouldn't know 
which companies were graphite plays
unless you knew where to look



> Hello guys,
> I can see you are all very active about archer.
> I found this piece of research on scribe http://www.scribd.com/doc/97395851/D...-2012-Graphite
> Its about asx-listed graphite companies. There is a full page about archer.
> ...


----------



## burglar (18 June 2012)

Kibaran Nickel KNL

"High Grade Graphite Results":
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/2012061...g50vkdsbwp.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (18 June 2012)

burglar...perhaps you could fill us in on why we should give a toss about Graphite?


----------



## burglar (19 June 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> burglar...perhaps you could fill us in on why we should give a toss about Graphite?




Apart from 
A). New technological uses e.g. Lithium-ion Batteries.
B). China constraining Global Supply.
C). Graphite plays going multibagger. 

No! I can't see why anyone in a stock forum should give a toss!

http://www.megagraphite.com/

"A supply squeeze is now being felt. 
Flake graphite prices have risen by 140% since January 2011"

"2012 Industrial Minerals Graphite *Prices per Tonne*
FCL CIF main European port

99% to 99.9% C, +50 mesh
$4,500-$6,000

94% to 97% C, +80 mesh CIF
$2,500-$3,000

90% C, +80 mesh
$2,000-$2,500

94% to 97% C, +100-80  mesh
$2,200-$2,500

90% C, +100-80  mesh
$1,500-$2,000

85% to 87% C, +100-80  mesh
$1,500-$1,900

94% to 97% C, -100 mesh
$2,000-$2,400

90% C, -100 mesh
$1,400-$1,800

Amorphous powder 80% to 85C
$600-$800

Synthetic 99.95% C2
$7,000-$20,000
"


----------



## skc (19 June 2012)

burglar said:


> Apart from
> A). New technological uses e.g. Lithium-ion Batteries.
> B). China constraining Global Supply.
> C). Graphite plays going multibagger.
> ...




Just playing devil's advocate...

a). It's only a $1B market at the moment - it needs some serious growth for the price not to crash when new supply comes on line (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...t=17539&page=2&p=708021&viewfull=1#post708021).
b). None of the entities will do much production for a few of years. But you can bet there'd bet quite a few rounds of cap raising before then.
c). We are already seeing a rush towards graphites - companies changing directions to graphites, backdoor listing targeting graphites etc etc. Chances are a one or two will shine, a few will plod along while many more will try and fail - but that's the nature of this kind of "theme" plays.
d). Sounds a lot like the rare earth story (see LYC/ARU/GGG/GXY etc for share price performance after spike) 

I've been wrong many times before and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if I am wrong here as well.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 June 2012)

I'm with SKC. Graphite is simply the flavour of the month. SOme will make it, most wont.

Same thing happened with: Oil, Gas, Fracing co's, Mineral sands, rare earths, etc etc. The industry is usually always going to be the next big thing for some reason or another and is talked up across the web, and then usually patters out and settles down. Like an industry wide pump and dump when everyone watching micro-cap stocks gets excited over nothing.

Not sayin you cant make money from it, but it helps if you are in on the ground level, and this theme seems particularly strange due to the tiny size of the industry


----------



## Chasero (19 June 2012)

Might want to take a look at SYR, TLG, AXE, MOX, MGY.

Compare current share price with what they have in the ground.. but be wary of possible cap raisings.

(I have been trading all the above)


----------



## Vader (19 June 2012)

It's the next gold rush... except it's grey... and it leaves a smudge.


----------



## burglar (19 June 2012)

Vader said:


> It's the next gold rush... except it's grey... and it leaves a smudge.




Ahh ... So that's why it's used in pencils!


----------



## beatthemarket (19 June 2012)

we've been accumulating KNL and SYR aggressively over the past 2 months.

expecting a lot more bubble-esq hype to come.


----------



## Vader (19 June 2012)

Interesting story...

Graphite Prices Decline for First Time in More than Three Years



> The price of natural flake graphite fell last month, its first decline since March 2009, as demand from Europe and China slowed. The drop is seen by some as a dose of reality in a sector that has seen exploration boom and share prices triple and quadruple over the course of a few months.



...


> Chris Berry, founder of House Mountain Partners, which conducts research on the commodity and energy markets, warned that “just because you see a quote for a given flake size and carbon content of graphite does not necessarily mean that this is the price that the graphite producer will realize.”
> In a research note, he wrote, “[t]he graphite market is one where pricing is negotiated between buyers and sellers. Therefore pricing can sometimes fluctuate … The graphite world is a highly specialized relationship business where end users cannot afford mistakes in the purity level of graphite they buy from producers … It is possible that a lengthy process is involved in a new graphite producer convincing an end-user that it can produce graphite to a specific purity level. “


----------



## burglar (19 June 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> burglar...perhaps you could fill us in on why we should give a toss about Graphite?




Perhaps you are right. It might already be over. 
If you know something about the next boom, please let on!


----------



## skc (20 June 2012)

Signs of the times...



basilio said:


> Another Graphite explorer jumps into the market.
> 
> Triton has bought into the graphite exploration business securing licenses in the Balama area where Syrah has made extensive finds.
> 
> ...




Just waiting for a company to announce that they will begin extracting graphite from pencils...

Plenty of money to be made in this bubble yet. Just don't be the one holding the bag at the end.


----------



## sinner (20 June 2012)

burglar said:


> Perhaps you are right. It might already be over.
> If you know something about the next boom, please let on!




I'm pretty confident in the prospects for one industrial metal...and that's someone who isn't too confident for industry at all over the next 4-5 years. So...what do I get for "letting on"?


----------



## prawn_86 (20 June 2012)

sinner said:


> I'm pretty confident in the prospects for one industrial metal...and that's someone who isn't too confident for industry at all over the next 4-5 years. So...what do I get for "letting on"?




Well you just need to take positions in a few stocks across that industry and then start talking it up on all the online forums, and hope enough others get on board to build it into a bubble. A little bit of media promotion in mainstream newspapers finance sections should also propel your bubble along nicely. Then exit in 3 - 6 months with a couple hundred % profit and who cares what happens longer term


----------



## sinner (20 June 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Well you just need to take positions in a few stocks across that industry and then start talking it up on all the online forums, and hope enough others get on board to build it into a bubble. A little bit of media promotion in mainstream newspapers finance sections should also propel your bubble along nicely. Then exit in 3 - 6 months with a couple hundred % profit and who cares what happens longer term




Damn, I just noticed I already gave away my secret months ago on another thread. There goes my informational advantage!


----------



## burglar (22 June 2012)

If anyone is interested see latest Big Graphite player:

LML Lincoln Minerals:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6168&p=713575#post713575


----------



## burglar (23 June 2012)

Another Premier Flake, Graphite player!

TLG Talga Gold:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19736&p=713569&viewfull=1#post713569


----------



## burglar (10 July 2012)

Another aussie player:
Lamboo Resources (LMB)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24991&p=717037&viewfull=1#post717037


----------



## pixel (10 July 2012)

anyone mentioned TON yet?


----------



## burglar (20 August 2012)

Thanks to springhill:

Soveriegn Metals (SVM)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5675&p=724379&viewfull=1#post724379


----------



## drillbabydrill (6 October 2012)

If you are looking for a spec buy in the Graphite group TON is th one.

TON are due to finalize DD on 5 areas in North/East Mozambique, one area adjoins SYR, 3 of the other 4 areas surround and adjoin the old Ancuabe Graphite mine currently being refurbished by Graphit KropfmÃ¼hl AG.

Seems that the DD finalisation is only waiting on the interpretation of the Aero mag and Radiometric data that TON recently aquired that covers these licence areas.

Look for a big announcement early next week.


----------



## skc (15 July 2014)

2 years since this thread started, the great Graphite Maniac is still being played out. Many of the codes mentioned in the thread has gone on big runs, especially in the last 3-4 months.

I find myself nodding when I read this part of article in The Australian about the SYR rumour.



> Here’s something else that does not add up. While Glencore is big into vanadium, it has no experience with graphite. Is it going to start up a graphite division? That would be a huge commitment given that the graphite exploration space looks increasingly like *the uranium bubble in 2007 when more than 250 ASX-listed companies claimed to be looking for yellowcake.*




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ur-doesnt-add-up/story-fnciihm9-1226987437411

May be the recent $1-2b Glencore takeover rumour of Syrah is the bell for the top, or may be it has many many years to run.


----------



## Tyler Durden (16 July 2014)

Thanks for bumping this thread, I did not know it existed.

Interesting to read with hindsight what had been said years ago about graphite. As I understand it, graphite is becoming a hot commodity as it is used in phone batteries and electric car batteries - both of which are expected to boom/continue to boom in the foreseeable future. So from that point of view, I cannot see any downside, at least in the medium term.

However, I would like to hear any constructive and contrary views 

Note: I hold LMB, and am looking to get into UNX.


----------



## skc (16 July 2014)

Tyler Durden said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread, I did not know it existed.
> 
> Interesting to read with hindsight what had been said years ago about graphite. As I understand it, graphite is becoming a hot commodity as it is used in phone batteries and electric car batteries - both of which are expected to boom/continue to boom in the foreseeable future. *So from that point of view, I cannot see any downside, at least in the medium term.*
> 
> ...




The downside is pretty simple. Graphite is a tiny market. If you add up all the companies claiming to have graphite resources, the market will be flooded and the price of the commodity will inevitably drop. 

Everyone said that rare earth demand will grow exponentially and consistently for decades (as they are used in smart phones, electric cars etc etc). But take a look at the rare earth price chart, or the Lynas price chart for the matter. (BTW, some will no doubt argue that rare earth prices are manipulated by the Chinese, so it's not a perfect example...)

Everyone said that uranium will be the energy source for the future... and look at the way Paladin has boomed and busted. (Some will argue that the Fukushima was a black swan that killed uranium, so it's not a perfect example...)

Graphite will most likely be the same. Although there's no way anyone can predict how far the boom would go on for, and when the bust will come. But in 5-10 years time, we will look back at some of these companies and find the exact same chart pattern all over again. 

So stay smart, open and nimble and make sure you _realise _the profit from the boom at some stage.


----------



## burglar (17 July 2014)

Uranex (ASX: UNX)

MOU for Off-take with China National Materials:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01533583

Saw this the day before yesterday, and thought there is still some way to go!!


----------



## qldfrog (17 July 2014)

is this just me or is this graphite fade a complete bubble:
graphite is carbon, not something we are exactly short of; we have already far too much of it in the atmosphere;
You can say diamonds are carbon too yet valuable, except that creating artificial diamonds is not that easy so limited use except for industrial cutting/grinding application;
But graphite is easy to make;
Already synthetic graphites production in the US alone is more than 10% of the world mine graphite.(wikipedia 2010figures so may need refreshing)
If graphite becomes more expensive, factories will just make more.
Money can be made in any bubble but do not expect to be rich in the long term.
my 2c only


----------



## burglar (17 July 2014)

qldfrog said:


> ... Already synthetic graphites production in the US alone is more than 10% of the world mine graphite ...




Why is it only 10% ?







Disclosure: I hold Archer Resources (ASX: AXE) from time to time.


----------



## Serpentis (17 July 2014)

qldfrog said:


> is this just me or is this graphite fade a complete bubble:
> graphite is carbon, not something we are exactly short of; we have already far too much of it in the atmosphere;
> You can say diamonds are carbon too yet valuable, except that creating artificial diamonds is not that easy so limited use except for industrial cutting/grinding application;
> But graphite is easy to make;
> ...




Synthetic graphite costs around $20,000 per ton to produce. Natural flake graphite costs around $2000 per ton, which varies a bit due to purity and application but is still significantly cheaper. Synthetic isn't as easy to make as you might think.

This is an interesting article to read, albeit a little old http://www.theaureport.com/pub/na/benoit-gascon-an-insiders-take-on-the-complicated-graphite-market It talks about how the graphite market isn't like a traditional resource because the makeup of the graphite is very important to the buyer, it's not like say gold, copper, iron or whatever where the final products are all the same. 

That's why I've invested in the smaller graphite companies. I own KNL, because it already has a binding offtake agreement and is focusing on good quality graphite and buyers for that graphite. I also own VXL because it has historic production and buyers, and will be a first mover. I do own TON as well, as I think it could re-rate in the short-term, but I am very wary of its long term prospects. TON, UNX, SYR and many of the other ones are just focusing on finding the biggest deposits they can and winging it from there, and that strategy could end badly if graphite demand doesn't increase to match.


----------



## peaceofmind (17 July 2014)

some interesting article. looks like a bubble to me. total value of chinese exports(worlds largest exporter) only $45m in the past 12 months. this compares with syrahs market cap of over $1bn!

China’s graphite exports continue to rise
Posted on July 7, 2014 by Hongpo Shen	

Graphite-GlobalChina is the largest graphite producer and exporter in the world, but Chinese officials have not established a quota system to control graphite mining and exports over the past decades. However, the rapid depletion of resources and the environmental pollution have created problems and Chinese people have started to consider the cost of economic growth against the environmental problems it causes. This concern has also reached the graphite industry and there are calls to issue tighter export regulations for graphite.

“If China’s graphite industry is not reformed, the country will deplete its graphite resources within 20 years” due to rising demand, said Zhang Bin, rotating chairman of the China Graphite Industry Association and president of Inner Mongolia Rising Group, as reported by the state-run China Economic Weekly, quoting an industry expert recently.

Graphite demand has increased in response to rapid development of new applications for this mineral in high-technology fields. Innovative refining techniques have made it possible to achieve very high purity levels needed in applications involving carbon-graphite composites, electronics, foils, friction materials, and special lubricant applications. Moreover, lithium-ion batteries (used in such as hybrid and electric vehicles) according to Bloomberg, use more graphite than lithium. The average hybrid car needs about 22 pounds of graphite while pure EVs like the Tesla Model S require about 110 pounds, causing demand for graphite to surge.

During the first five months for 2014, China continued to be the world’s major exporter of graphite. China exported 11,597 tons of flake graphite in May 2014, representing a 17.99 % year to year increase (it was 9,829 tons in 2013), valued at US$ 10.42 million. In the first five months of this year, meanwhile, the total of export volume of flake graphite in China was 52,137 tons, or a 14.45% year to year increase. Meanwhile the total value of exports of flake graphite increased 11.35% year to year for a value of US$ 44.87 million in the period, according to China’s customs statistics.
Subscribe here to receive free daily InvestorIntel updates
Sign Up

The figures from the Customs also showed that Japan’s imports of flake graphite from China increased 54.57% year over year to 8,942 tons. The USA imported 8,362 tons of flake graphite from China (+35.41% compared with the same period in 2013). Germany imported 5,814 tons of flake graphite (+36.22% year to year). South Korea’s imports from China also rose, reaching 4228 tons (+18%) over the same period in 2013.

Due to the Illegal exploitation, extensive operations and poor management, graphite mining and processing is particularly has caused considerable environmental damage in China. Chinese authorities have already introduced a series of policies to regulate the rare earth industry, such as setting export quotas, adjusting tariff policies, controlling rare earth exploitation. Therefore, some Chinese industry experts have suggested that China should adopt a graphite export quota system similar to what has been adopted for rare earths, urging the government to put more emphasis on the upgrading and transforming the sector. According to Zhou Yu, member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, China lacks the pricing power in the international market because advanced processing technologies for graphite have been monopolized by few developed countries, accounting for the current difficulties in the sector.

China has estimated graphite deposits for 55 million tons, 77 percent of the world total proven reserves, according to the latest statistics from the U.S. Geological Survey. However, China’s Ministry of Land and Resources (MLR) released its “China Mineral Resources 2013” last year, noting that discovered graphite reserves were 190 million tons.
- See more at: http://investorintel.com/graphite-g...d-rise-first-five-months-2014/#comment-317618


----------



## rb250660 (17 July 2014)

skc said:


> The downside is pretty simple. Graphite is a tiny market. If you add up all the companies claiming to have graphite resources, the market will be flooded and the price of the commodity will inevitably drop.




Right on. Do you know who has been doing all the selling and all the buying in the recent weeks?


----------



## peaceofmind (18 July 2014)

rb250660 said:


> Right on. Do you know who has been doing all the selling and all the buying in the recent weeks?




looks like momentum funds and high net worth momentum traders

the graphite market is only 300,000tpa. in my article above, the total export market in china only 50,000 tpa. these tonnages are very tiny. annual exports last 12 months only $50m. the total market cap of all graphite stocks is  $2-3bn dollars many multiples of the current global market in revenues.


----------



## Mikelow (19 July 2014)

peaceofmind said:


> looks like momentum funds and high net worth momentum traders
> 
> the graphite market is only 300,000tpa. in my article above, the total export market in china only 50,000 tpa. these tonnages are very tiny. annual exports last 12 months only $50m. the total market cap of all graphite stocks is  $2-3bn dollars many multiples of the current global market in revenues.




I would agree with the view of who the current traders are in the market.  Such a curious commodity and delving into the depths of the market there appears to be much upside potential...I was drawn in by purchase of Lamboo stock and their uptake agreement with China Sciences for 50,000tpa @ $2k/t...and then their SP fall with announcement of (intended) take over of same CS.  Interesting to note the export sales of Chinese graphite is around $850/t this year and last year.  The article from Hongpo Shen had advised that China does not have high tech refining capabilities...given their capacity to be a quick study I'm pretty sure there will be a turn around to that situation in the near future.


----------



## Tyler Durden (1 August 2014)

It might be too soon to speak, but if today was anything to go by, the graphite boom seems to have taken a sharp turn.

UNX down 11.36% to 19.5c (from a recent high of 32c).

LMB down 0.64% to 77.5c (after stabilising a bit around 85c)


----------



## burglar (1 August 2014)

Tyler Durden said:


> ... the graphite boom seems to have taken a sharp turn ...




The AXE has fallen too!

:axt:


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (2 August 2014)

Has anyone had a good look at Metals of Africa (MTA), very close to TON and SYR, same geological formations etc, rock chip samples due soon, drilling coming up... Could be good for a punt for the graphite rerate. Market cap of only 20 million (but lots of options on issue), could zoom on good news.

Additionally has a great Zinc Project in Mozambique (Rio Mazoe), could be a company maker in it's own right. Lots of interesting stuff going on, management have elected to take their fees as shares, as opposed to money.


----------



## SenTineL (12 September 2014)

So I have been reading a few articles about the potential use of graphite in 3D printing via the manufacture of graphene. Could be another avenue into a new market.

Ive been looking to get into the 3D printing market, this could provide an alternative way to gain exposure into that market.

AJM article suggests production set to increase to 2.6mtpa by 2020.


----------



## Buckfont (12 September 2014)

SenTineL said:


> So I have been reading a few articles about the potential use of graphite in 3D printing via the manufacture of graphene. Could be another avenue into a new market.
> 
> Ive been looking to get into the 3D printing market, this could provide an alternative way to gain exposure into that market.
> 
> AJM article suggests production set to increase to 2.6mtpa by 2020.




G'day,SenTineL. I get daily Google alerts to the graphene space (worldwide) and not necessarily on specific stocks, sent out when new news is published. Plenty of reading there. I hold two ASX stock,Talga (TLG) and MRL Corp (MRF). As you are probably aware there are many listed Aussie graphite co's.

I think this is a very exciting area for future development. There are of course the gloomers that compare it to the REE space, that has recently fallen to the wayside, but once the graphite technology is honed the applications to me are endless.

I have found the Google alerts a great way of keeping up with whats going on without having to wade through heaps of sites. Hope you find the info you are looking for.


----------



## rb250660 (14 September 2014)

peaceofmind said:


> looks like momentum funds and high net worth momentum traders




It's mostly professional selling and retail suckers "investing". In and out quick guys.


----------



## drillinto (18 October 2014)

Graphene Nanochem plc [GRPH] is a technology commercialisation company that operates two commercial platforms, Advanced Chemicals that manufactures renewable chemical products for high growth sectors and Advanced Materials that focuses on the application of graphene nanomaterials for selected high performance industrial use.

http://www.graphenenanochem.com/

[GRPH is listed at the London Stock Exchange, UK]


----------



## drillinto (19 October 2014)

>>> Graphene Investing

Graphene is a one-atom-thick sheet of carbon atoms in a honeycomb (hexagons or chicken-wire) crystal lattice. Researchers started to study Graphene in 2004, and since then they have found dozens of potential applications and exciting properties of this truly 'wonder material'. Graphene is set to revolutionize a lot of industries, including sensors, batteries, conductors, displays, electronics, energy generation, medicine and more.








http://www.graphene-info.com/graphene-investing


----------



## drillinto (21 October 2014)

Materials That Will Change the World: Graphene
by Peter Diamandis

Have you heard of graphene?

This is about why graphene may be the next multibillion-dollar material, holding the key to computing, 
healthcare and energy storage.






http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterdiamandis/2014/10/20/the-next-billion-dollar-super-material/


----------



## skc (22 October 2014)

drillinto said:


> Materials That Will Change the World: Graphene
> by Peter Diamandis
> 
> Have you heard of graphene?
> ...




Thanks for the link. There's some inconsistancy between your bold and a part of the article.



> Estimates suggest that the graphene market *will be $149.1 million *by 2020, registering a CAGR of 44.0% from 2014 to 2020.




Note this means the graphene market is currently at ~$16-17m a year.

Another thing that is quite interesting... there's mention of a CVD graphene costing $100k per sq meter to produce. Take iphone 6+ which has an area of ~160mm x 78mm (or 0.01248m2). To use the $100k/m2 graphene as the screen would cost $1250 per phone... roughly the price of the whole phone. So for graphene screen to be viable, either iphones will sell for $3k+, or graphene will need to come down in price by a factor of 20 or so. 

I wonder how the forecast market size was estimated in terms of volume and price. 

P.S. SYR has almost halved since the Glencore takeover rumour surfaced. TON annnounced that they've found even more graphite than SYR... It may have dragged down SYR but it hasn't done much to TON's share price either.


----------



## drillinto (30 October 2014)

skc said:


> Thanks for the link. There's some inconsistancy between your bold and a part of the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




skc,
Thank you for your pertinent remarks. I have posted them to the author of the article, P. Diamandis. As of today no answer has arrived.


----------



## pixel (14 January 2015)

Tyler Durden said:


> It might be too soon to speak, but if today was anything to go by, the graphite boom seems to have taken a sharp turn.
> 
> UNX down 11.36% to 19.5c (from a recent high of 32c).
> 
> LMB down 0.64% to 77.5c (after stabilising a bit around 85c)




Methinks you were right on the money, Tyler.
Ever since SYR took off on the basis of Billions of tonnes, I maintained an interest in players of this "next thing". SYR and TON in particular made me some good money; but now I can't escape that sinking feeling when I look at the weekly charts of some of those players. Echoes of the Rare Earth bubble reverberate across the sectors...

SYR




TON




TLG




VXL


----------



## Tyler Durden (15 January 2015)

pixel said:


> Methinks you were right on the money, Tyler.
> Ever since SYR took off on the basis of Billions of tonnes, I maintained an interest in players of this "next thing". SYR and TON in particular made me some good money; but now I can't escape that sinking feeling when I look at the weekly charts of some of those players. Echoes of the Rare Earth bubble reverberate across the sectors...




lol I think the others in this thread who called a bubble deserve the credit!

LMB is now hanging around 14c, lucky I sold out whilst still up. Don't think I'll go near graphite any time soon.


----------



## rb250660 (15 January 2015)

It was just another fad that sucked 'em in.


----------



## shouldaindex (26 May 2015)

Panasonic who build Tesla's batteries don't even use mined graphite.


----------



## rederob (31 March 2019)

I pencilled in SYR for April's tipping comp.
I reckon it will more likely bottom near 50cents before heading true north again, but given it's volatility it could get a spurt up any time now.


----------



## explod (1 June 2020)

My post for REE yesterday.
I've  made an error but do find it hard to locate past posts by company name or ASX code


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2020)

explod said:


> I've  made an error but do find it hard to locate past posts by company name or ASX code




I'll move your post to the REE thread and add you to the competition.

To find a thread on a specific company, search for the ASX code and check the box that says, "Search titles only".


----------



## basilio (26 January 2021)

Investors can follow  how Graphene technologies are being beeing researched and commercialised in the Graphene Flagship. It's well worth checking out the background of this organisation becasue it demonstrates  how significant graphene technology is becoming.









						Top Ten Graphene Flagship News Stories of 2020 | Graphene Flagship
					

Although 2020 has been a tumultuous year for many, the Graphene Flagship has remained as committed as ever to their goal of fostering research, innovation and collaboration in Europe. Even through hard times, Graphene Flagship scientists still achieve excellent results, with great progress on...




					graphene-flagship.eu


----------



## basilio (28 June 2021)

Came across this story on the development of a ultra fast charging aluminum/graphene battery.
The technology is being developed through the university of Queensland.  The company is Canadian but based in Queensland.

Fast-charging aluminum-ion batteries being developed in Australia​
MINING.COM Staff Writer | June 13, 2021 | 5:08 pm Battery Metals Education Australia Aluminum Lithium 



_(Image courtesy of University of Queensland)_.
An alliance between Graphene Manufacturing Group (TSX-V: GMG) and The University of Queensland is developing more sustainable graphene aluminum-ion batteries with a life up to three times greater than lithium-ion and with the ability to charge 70 times faster.

The real differentiator about these batteries is their very high power density of up to 7000 watts/kg, which endows them with a very high charge rate, and their life, which is over 2000 charge/discharge cycles









						Fast-charging aluminum-ion batteries being developed in Australia
					

According to Graphene Manufacturing Group and The University of Queensland, graphene aluminum-ion batteries can charge 70 times faster than Li-ion batteries.




					www.mining.com


----------



## Mundo (28 June 2021)

Impressive info Basilio.
Is GMG listed on the ASX?  If so, what's the code?
Thanks


----------



## greggles (28 June 2021)

Mundo said:


> Is GMG listed on the ASX?  If so, what's the code?




Graphene Manufacturing Group appears to be listed only on the TSX Venture Exchange in Canada. However, there are a number of graphite related ASX-listed companies. Here is an article from last year on the topic that goes into detail about each company and how they are involved in the graphite industry.


----------



## Mundo (29 June 2021)

Hi greggles,
Thanks for that, I had a good read of the article and I'm definitely interested in graphite stocks.
The quote from the article re. the positive outlook for graphite '"so long as a new technology doesn't put a spanner in the works' was a slight concern though!
I have shares in LIT & NVX and both have performed poorly, particularly LIT.
SYA would be my pick of that bunch but $ has already jumped.
Good luck with your trading!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2021)

Mundo said:


> Hi greggles,
> Thanks for that, I had a good read of the article and I'm definitely interested in graphite stocks.
> The quote from the article re. the positive outlook for graphite '"so long as a new technology doesn't put a spanner in the works' was a slight concern though!
> I have shares in LIT & NVX and both have performed poorly.



Hi @Mundo and Al, The graphite story definitely has a long incubation. I read through the article posted by @greggles (again) and notice that a few of the hopefuls are no longer around. And even if a company identifies a resource, raises capital, proves it up and put forward plans for exploiting it, this can be a tough pathway. End users have very specific requirements; meeting these is not easy or fast.

I hold a few stocks in this space; I bought both TLG and FGR for the graphite story but each has moved , as knowledge has advanced, to graphene. 

The FGR Chairman, last  October, said these words about the process. I think the observations are apposite for most aspects of technological change:


> _Whether it is a small company or an industry leader, every company considering the benefits of graphene will need to undertake extensive test work.  Even when they decide they want to use graphene each potential customer needs to decide how much to add and how to incorporate it into their particular product.  It has to decide on the quality of graphene it needs to achieve the desired benefits, considering the costs and the impact of the pricing of its product.  It also needs to consider product differential issues.  _





> _If the product is better and lasts longer, how does it introduce a line to the market without cannibalising its existing sales book?  The objective is to increase sales revenue, not reduce it.  Irrespective of how much better a product may be with graphene, there is no incentive to introduce it unless the profit motive is satiated._


----------



## Mundo (29 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Hi @Mundo and Al, The graphite story definitely has a long incubation. I read through the article posted by @greggles (again) and notice that a few of the hopefuls are no longer around. And even if a company identifies a resource, raises capital, proves it up and put forward plans for exploiting it, this can be a tough pathway. End users have very specific requirements; meeting these is not easy or fast.
> 
> I hold a few stocks in this space; I bought both TLG and FGR for the graphite story but each has moved , as knowledge has advanced, to graphene.
> 
> The FGR Chairman, last  October, said these words about the process. I think the observations are apposite for most aspects of technological change:



Thanks Dona,
Speaking of battery metal stocks, I've invested in a few companies based in Oz (generally with prices falling unfortunately), now I'm looking to invest in a company based in Europe.
I've narrowed it down to Variscan and European Metals. 
Any thoughts (anybody) on those 2, or any others based in Europe?
I'm an inexperienced trader and I really appreciate the input of the more knowledgeable folk out there.


----------

